# Gartenbahn (Garden Railroad) Database



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

For anyone interested to find out what Garden Railroad rolling stock ever existed, a fellow in Germany started a database late last year that currently  has well over 700 entries.
The majority of the entries are LGB - I'm working bit by bit to make everything fully biligual - English and German.

If you're interested, take a look. the web site is http://www.gbdb.de

On the left you can select English as the language - that will change all the headings to English, the rules, regulations and FAQs and a portion of the descriptions.
I find this database comes in very handy if someone is just referring to an LGB 23456 expecting everyone to know what this is.
BTW - the search field will accept * as a wild card.

Regards, Knut


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Knut , thats nice and handy .


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

We're continuing to work on the Garden Railroad database, but I also came across this website that has a large number of the LGB assembly or parts drawings for download. 
http://www.gartenbahn.at/g_spur/downloads/lgb.htm 

Regards, Knut


----------

